# First post, not new to smoking but got new Cabela's pro 100 electric smoker.



## papa bear (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay I've been BBQ'n and smoking for years.  I started many years ago with the great old Weber Kettle and got bored with it as my thirst for making awesome meats grew.  About 4 years ago I got into the Green Egg thing.  Great addition to any ones list of outdoor food making equipment.  Found this to be fun and would not give it up for the world but still felt that I was missing something.  It took a lot of thought and several visits to my favorite butcher/smoker Doug's Quality Meats in Kent, Washington to realize that what I was truly after was the great flavor and taste of the ultimate low/slow smoked delight that a true smoker can give..  

Fast forward to today.

I received last week a great gift from an associate,  a Cabela's pro 100 smoker which from what I can tell is manufactured by either Woodland Manufacturing, PK Smokehouse or PS Seasoning.  Great looking unit and from what I can tell very professional.  I smoked with it all weekend and am very pleased with the products that came out of this unit.  I did Cornish Game Hens and chicken on Saturday and baby backs and skirt steak on Sunday while watching the Seattle Seahawks pull a rabbit out of there you know whats.

So bottom line Is I noticed that no one on this forum has this unit and was wondering if anyone knows any tips or secrets for the Pro 100?  Today I went to pull the racks out to clean and noticed that the silicone seal between the right and bottom Stainless steel panels has separated..  So I call  Woodland Manufacturing and end up speaking to some guy named Bill and all I can say at this point is I don't think BILL will be receiving the customer service of the year award... 

Love the site so far and looking forward to any and all comments..

Sincerely

Papa Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to SMF

That is a nice looking smoker and your associate did you right. Best of luck with your new friend Bill


----------



## meateater (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## papa bear (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay so whats the details on Qview How and where do I post.

Thanks in advance.

Papa Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2011)

Q-view is photos, for instance we would like to see a photo of your new smoker. You can upload photo's from your computer or any photo site. Just click on the insert image icon at the top of the text box & follow the prompts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

First off Welcome PaPa Bear to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## papa bear (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay thanks to all here we go. Stay tuned this weekend is pork. 8lb loin from costco and a 7lb boston shoulder from QFC.. I will take pictures and post my first Q-View.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey! I used to go to Doug's when I lived in Kent by Lk Meridian - good people and products there; live over in Renton now and go to Shawn and Ted's, awesome folks there. We all need to support our local butchers!

  Welcome to the forum. Finally another south King county smoker! Cheers! and good luck with your pork today-be prepared for it to stall on you, & there are NO dumb questions here, so ask away if you need to.


----------



## porked (Jan 8, 2011)

Best of luck with your new smoker, and best of luck to your Seahawks.


----------



## steve k (Jan 13, 2011)

Now how can a guy with a nickname like "Pappa Bear" be a Sea Hawks fan, especially this weekend?  Well, we both will be smoking something good on Sunday, in our Pro 100s.  This thing rocks.  I've had a couple of other smokers, and I love the thermostat and heavy duty insulation on this one compared to the cheap ones out there.  I smoked in 15 degrees last weekend, breaking my new smoker in with some baby back ribs and hickory smoke.  OMG, were they good.  It took about an hour and a half longer than the Cabelas DVD on BBQ said to smoke the ribs. 

Which leads me to the purpose of the post.  Cabelas has two DVDs on specifically how to use the Pro series smoker to do a number of different meals, including brisket, beer can chicken, pork shoulder, and ribs on the BBQ one.  The other covers smoking sausage and salami.   Being a "Da Bears" kielbasa kind of guy, I really liked the sausage one, although I could have taught the thing myself.  It was good to get the specific instruction for this particular smoker.  IMO, for the price of the smoker, they should have thrown both of these DVDs in as an owners manual, since the included manual kind of sucks.  The tall guy in the DVD owns the company that makes the smoker, so it's a good source of information.  The DVDs are about $10 bucks a piece.  I thought they were worth it.


----------



## akronpadre (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the name of those DVD's?  Did you get them from Cabela's?

Thanks

Fr. Jonathan

"Akronpadre"


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## rickwl63 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi there.  My first time on this forum as well.  I just picked up a new Pro 100 from Cabela's as well.  I've been smoking for the past couple of years in a Digital 6-Rack Bradley and got tired of having to finish practically everything in the oven.  I believe it is made by PK Smokehouse.  This is what I wanted when the Cabela's staff in town talked me into a Bradley.  I did like the Bradley and the quality of smoke, but the temperature variations between the shelves was frustrating. 

Tonight I will get some sawdust and break it in.  Have a full slab of ribs ready to place in tomorrow for my first run in this smoker.  After that, massive quantities of venison will be run through it.


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

As to where to post, this is a forum list and the tab is at the top of the page:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/

Pick the appropriate forum and have at it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## steve k (Dec 11, 2011)

RickWL63 said:


> Hi there.  My first time on this forum as well.  I just picked up a new Pro 100 from Cabela's as well.  I've been smoking for the past couple of years in a Digital 6-Rack Bradley and got tired of having to finish practically everything in the oven.  I believe it is made by PK Smokehouse.  This is what I wanted when the Cabela's staff in town talked me into a Bradley.  I did like the Bradley and the quality of smoke, but the temperature variations between the shelves was frustrating.
> 
> Tonight I will get some sawdust and break it in.  Have a full slab of ribs ready to place in tomorrow for my first run in this smoker.  After that, massive quantities of venison will be run through it.


Welcome aboard!  I got my Pro 100 for Christmas last year, and I have enjoyed it very much.  Since I am about a year ahead of you, a couple of tips are in order.  First of all, before you season it, lubricate the gaskets with food grade grease, like you would use on the gears of a stuffer.  In a pinch, you can use crisco or pam, but use something or they will stick and you could ruin them.  Second, get a ten inch cast iron pan with a cover.  It doesn't need to be a Lodge, I got mine second hand, cheap.  Drill about 10   1/4" hole in the cover and use that as the wood pan.  The stainless steel dog dish that come with it causes flare ups.  The cast iron gives wonderful even heat, the cover prevents flare ups, and you can burn anything from dust to chunks. If you're storing you smoker outside, put a cover over it.  A large garbage bag will work ok, there are some fancy nylon ones online that kind of fit.  Good smoking!  I hope you have as good a time with this smoker as I have had in the last year.


----------



## sprky (Dec 12, 2011)

*  to SMF*. There is a huge wealth of knowledge here, and folks are eager to help any way they can.

I suggest you take the 5 day e-course on smoking http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html. 

Even if you are not new to smoking it's a great read.


----------



## akronpadre (Nov 30, 2012)

Steve ...

A while ago you responded to a post relative to my Cabella's Smokehouse Pro 50 or 100 ... and you said that I should season the gasket with food grade oil ...

Are you referring to the gasket around the door?

Thanks.

Jonathan


----------



## steve k (Nov 30, 2012)

yes


----------



## rickwl63 (Mar 21, 2017)

Steve,
Have you ever experienced that these smokers seem to take forever to heat up?  I can never seem to get mine to heat to 170, barely 150 at times.  I did change the heat element once, but so far that's all I have replaced. Any ideas?  Currently I am smoking sausages, outdoor temp is 41.  Changed the smoker from 110 to 150 over 2 hours ago and it is only at 125.


----------

